# you dont hear much on this **** ill stir the pot



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

so you have a bow sling.not a finger sling.... how many people use them the right way. do you leave it real loose and use it for looks? or do you have ot tight to hold the bow in the hand so it dont move? how do you set your when you shoot and why !!!:gossip:


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Your bow sling should be loose - it is not intended to be used to support the bow anyway. It's a safety device for when the bow jumps out of your grip (back when bows were jumpy when you shot).

Too tight introduces bow torque anyway.

Personally, I have given up using bow slings and haven't even started with finger slings either. So no sling for me, I have a grip that doesn't torque nor allows the bow to jump out of my hand.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Many years ago, I hadn't been shooting too long and decided I wanted to try a bow with deflex geometry. A local shop had a Hoyt Aspen & I decided to go shoot it. I had been practicing very hard on keeping my bow hand relaxed through the shot. Well I shot the Aspen and since it didn't have a sling, it went flying out of my hand and landed on the floor about 8 yards down range. I'm standing there with a stupid look on my face wondering what happened and the other guys on the line laughing their butts off. 

Fortunately, there was no damage to the bow, and I bought it. I shot that bow better than any other I've ever shot until the recoil nearly ruined my elbow.

As a consequence, I always use a sling, but keep it as loose as possible.

Allen


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

I always use a sling on Hoyt and Mathews target bows. My Dominator doesn't require one, there is minimal recoil. My hunting bows get a sling regardless of hand shock and/or recoil.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I feel like I am shooting naked without a sling on my bow. Sling should be loose and in no way should induce any torque anywhere on the bow.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yp me too, that feeling of "naked" without a sling on my bow. I used one from the very first arrow I shot 40 years ago and never tried shooting without one. even when I go try other bows, I take a finger sling along, just incase the bow I try doesn't have a sling. of course years ago they were absolutely necessary....bows would literally jump out of your hand...and has happened to me twice, when I forgot to put my hand through the sling. it's really embarrassing when your bow chases the arrow down the lane. the only good thing about is , at least you then know you're not hanging onto the bow !.


----------

